# مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا - والده رورو انتقلت للرب



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2021)

عرفت من احد الاعضاء ان والده رورو انتقلت
انتقلت بسبب مرض كورونا.... مش عارفا اليوم بالتحديد --
تعزيا الحاره لانتقال ماما يا رورو حبيبى ... عارفه ان مهما قولنا ... الكلام صعب اوى يتحس دلوقتى..
لا كلام يداوى و لا يقدر يخفف-- 
بصلى لك ربنا يمد ايده و يعزيكى و يملاكى و يغمرك بروحه و يقويكى و يشددك بيه 
مفيش غيره يقدر يداوى -- 
ربنا ينيح روحها --- مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
 ربنا يصبرك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2021)

ربنا يعزي قلبها ويطبطب عليها
 الفراق صعب جدا
بس ربنا مفيش احن منه


----------



## خادم البتول (16 يناير 2021)

مع المسيح ذاك أفضل. هي أمنا جميعا هذه التي رحلت يا أختي الغالية. أمنا جميعا. لترقد يا رب في سلام، لتسعد بنور محضرك الجميل، لتسبح في بحر محبتك الباهر، ولتهنأ بكل ما أعددت لأجلها! إلهنا الرحوم صانع الخيرات نسألك الصبر والسلوان لأجل رورو الحبيبة، صديقتنا الطيبة الرقيقة الجميلة. ربنا يعزيكي يا أختي قلوبنا معكِ وصلاواتنا لأجلك وكل العائلة الكريمة.

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)

البقية في حياتك حبيبتي رورو
 ربنا يرحمها
 ويعزيكي ويصبرك علئ فراقها
هي الان في مكان افضل​


----------



## Maran+atha (16 يناير 2021)

ربنا يرحم والدة الأخت الغالية RORO 
الرب يعزي كل الأسرة والأحباب والأقارب آمين.


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2021)

*راحه ابديه من رب السماء للراحله المنتقله 
وعزاءا وصبرا لكل الاسره
وللغاليه RORO*​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يناير 2021)

رب المجد قادر علي عزاء القلوب
نُصلي من أجلك أختنا الغالية و من أجل جميع أفراد الأسرة الكريمة
أن يمنحكم رب المجد عزاء و صبر من أجل أمنا كلنا الغالية علي قلوبنا​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يناير 2021)

*نعزيك يا الحبيبة رورو وربنا يصبرك ويديك التعزية والسلوان على فقدان الوالدة الكريمة
ولكن نقول مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً
وان شاء الله دي اخر الاحزان والمسيح معك دوماً وابداً امين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يناير 2021)

الرب اعطي والرب اخد فليكن اسم الرب مبارك
ربنا ينيح روحها في فردوس النعيم 
والأسرة خالص العزاء وللفقيدة الرحمة


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2021)

*ربنا ينيح روحها 
ربنا يعزيكى ويصبرك على فراقها​*


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2021)

الرب يعزيكم ويصبركم.. الفراق صعب..


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2021)

خبر مؤسف ومحزن جداً


البقاء في حياتكم اختنا الفاضلة رورو
الرب يعطي والرب يأخذ - وهذه هي مشيئة ربنا في الحياة
ربنا القدير ينيح روح الوالدة في نعيم الملكوت
اصلي لكم واطلب العون من فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة  البتول مريم العذراء ان يمنحكم القوة والصبر على تحمل الشدائد


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 يناير 2021)

ربنا يعزيكى رورو حبيبتى
واكيد هى فى مكان احسن


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2021)

نطلب تعزيات السماء لها
لانها تمر بحزن شديد لانتقال احب شخص فى الوجود لكل منا
ربنا يرحمها ويعطى الاسرة العزاء


----------



## soso a (27 فبراير 2021)

تعزيات الروح القدس تلمس قلبهم وتعزيهم


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 مارس 2021)

ربنا يعزيها ويصبرها على فراقها 

فمع المسيح ذاك افضل ​


----------

